# My Viv - thanks for your concern & further update!



## bognormike

I don't normally go "public" on stuff like this, but for those of you who were at Newbury and Hamble who were concerned at how Viv was, I thought I should give you an update.

After we left Hamble on sunday we went home & I then got her into the local A&E, and after 5 days in the hospital she has had a few thngs done which heve eased the problem, but she's still very short of breath. There is nothing they can do about that until she sees the consultant bext week. It will almost certainly mean more treatment, but we've been through a series of these over the last 4 years!

A link to my post back in 2008 http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-39042-viv.html

and of course for anybody else in a similar situation
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-107826-dont-ever-give-up.html

I don't want to go into too much detail on the open forum, please feel free to PM me.

8) 8)
and again, many thanks for your concern & best wishes.


----------



## locovan

Well done Mike for sharing with us as we were all concerned as Viv looked so ill at Hamble.
She is very brave with all the treatment she has had but so are you as the carer as people forget what you are going through as it messes up your lives and the fun you have planned so good luck to you both
Hope they sort the treatment out --love and hugs Mavis and Ray x


----------



## moblee

Thanks for the update Mike.

I was wondering how you & viv were doing.


----------



## carol

Mike thanks for update I had been wondering how Viv was. Let's hope for a positive outcome for any further treatment she may have

Carol


----------



## dawnwynne

Thanks for sharing with us Mike. I wish you both the best and hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## coppo

Hi Mike

We met you at the Newbury show via the Boules comp.

Wishing Viv all the best and hope everything goes well with any treatment she has.

Take care

Paul.


----------



## rowley

Thank you for sharing that with us. Wishing you both all the best, especially over the next few weeks.


----------



## bognormike

thanks all 8)


----------



## aldra

Bognormike

don't really know you, so I hope its all right and I'm not intruding , but my thoughts and prayers are with you both

Thinking of both of you and hoping it all works out

Aldra


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks Mike for the heads-up on Viv's situation. I sincerely hope her condition can be stabilised to the satisfaction of you both.

Love and best wishes to Viv and you. xx


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Mike,

I am sending oodles of get well wishes to Viv and please tell her that we both hope she starts to feel a lot better very soon.

You make sure you don't overdo things though, as when things like this happen in life, many loving and caring partners like yourself are absolute rocks but worry & concern for those we love can take it's toll on everyone and everyone, including YOU, need to take it easy sometimes too! 

Love & hugs.

Sue & Gilbert xxx


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Mike

Thanks for the update. We were wondering how you both were a few days ago.

Tell Viv that we're thinking of her. We don't do prayers, but we do thoughts and wishes. I hope she's up and around again soon.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## locovan

Sue that is a good point as people forget to ask how the Carer feels and they can feel so lonely at times. Their life and plans have to be put on a back burner as they struggle to cope with the task of being a cook, nurse and partner to the patient.


----------



## CourtJester

Best wishes. Keep your chin up.


----------



## bognormike

thanks everybody 8) 
more chemo lined up, but they have other options to alleviate her mobility problems. So they may be able to delay the chemo, as it is not crucial that it's done immediately.

and also thanks for the concern about me as well  must go now, some shopping to do 8) :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

Keep strong Mike, all our very best wishes.


----------



## bognormike

hello all, I thought I should further update all of you who saw this in June (or any that didn't!) - Viv has had 6 sessions with the current drugs, and what a transformation! The blood test shows things back to normal, the scan showed the fluid that caused the poblems in June has gone, and no further spread. She is getting about well, feeling good and as the doctors are advising against flying, we are getting away for Christmas & New year on a cruise 8) . It isn't a cure, we know it can come back quickly, so after four and a half years we are making the most of things :wink:

One thing that has been a great help during this series of treatments has been that she's been able to go the local treatment centre in Chichester rather than plodding down the A27 to Portsmouth, and has been helped by loads of people at the hospital, and at local support group Cancerwise.

http://www.ovacome.org.uk/
http://www.cancerwise.org.uk/


----------



## locovan

Great to hear some good news Mike and I hope Viv has a great cruise Christmas she so deserves it.
They are using more and more Drugs as they attack cancer from a different angle and that is to use the body cells and Immune system to do the work.
One day the cure will be found but its so good to know we have helped the future by having these drugs .
Hope Viv continues to progress well. :wink: :wink:


----------



## lindyloot

Great news Mike and Viv. The cruise will do you both good, all that waiting on hand and foot, no washing up , wish I was coming. Where are you going. I've always fancied a cruise to see the northern lights.
All the best Lin


----------



## carolgavin

Great news Mike, enjoy your cruise. xx


----------



## bognormike

lindyloot said:


> Great news Mike and Viv. The cruise will do you both good, all that waiting on hand and foot, no washing up , wish I was coming. Where are you going. I've always fancied a cruise to see the northern lights.
> All the best Lin


too cold up there! Going to 3 Canaries islands (plus Lisbon, Cadiz & Casablanca) & Madeira for the new years eve fireworks 8) we were amazed there was still some space available at this late stage.


----------



## Glandwr

Hope you both really enjoy it Mike.

Dick


----------



## brillopad

All the best to both of you.

Dennis & Brenda


----------



## Codfinger

Do enjoy yourselves wishing you all the best 
Chris


----------



## Hezbez

It's nice to read some good news.
Hope you both have a really lovely cruise. Madeira is a beautiful island.


----------



## DABurleigh

Thanks, Mike, and I had missed your June thread.

You two have a relaxing time together, and some warmth/ sun.

Dave & Alison


----------



## rosalan

Bring back some cake to share around!
Enjoy all
Alan


----------



## sander4709

Hi Mike,

Good news. 

Go for it and best wishes from sunny NZ to you both.

Kind regards,

Simon


----------



## CourtJester

Hello Mike. Very good news.
I hope you both have a brilliant cruise and a real good rest.
Cheers
John.

PS
My wife has just told me to change the 'I' to 'We'.

Cheers again
Jenny and John.


----------



## EJB

The best of luck to both of you


----------



## carol

So pleased that the treatment has helped Viv and enjoy your cruise together - I wish you both all the best 

Carol


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Mike and Viv, have a great time!  8) 

Sounds like just what the doctor would order. :wink: 

Keith and Ros


----------



## Invicta

Have just read this thread Mike & Viv.

So pleased to read that Viv's treatment has allowed you to go on a cruise at Christmas. My late husband and I went on one years ago now to the Canary Isles. It was magical, temperarures of 70f in January!

Early Christmas and New Year greetings to you both. By the way have you let Father Christmas know where you will be on Christmas Eve?!?!

Peggy xx


----------



## bognormike

thanks everybody 8) 

and I hadn't thought of that, Peggy, I think the ship has one big chimney........


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Mike. Thanks for the update. It all sounds very promising for Christmas and New Year. Sandra and I are not into cruises but I can feel *your *excitement at the prospect. I hope you both have a very pleasant time and come back ready to take on the world!

Lots of love to you both from Sandra and me. xx


----------



## moblee

Enjoy your cruise Mike & Viv  .


----------



## coppo

Hope you both have a great time on the cruise, sounds lovely, we also have one booked for next year.

Paul.


----------



## MrsW

So pleased to hear of Viv's progress- long may it continue! Hoping you have a briliant cruise and a really lovely Christmas and New Year together. Which company are you cruising with? (I ask as my son-in-law has quite a responsible job with one of the cruise companies based in Southampton!) Anyway, whoever you are going with, I hope they make it a very special Christmas and New Year for you both!


----------



## Sonesta

This is wonderful news to read Mike and both Gilbert and I wish you and Viv the holiday of a lifetime. Have never done a cruise myself but friends who have - all come back saying what a fabulous time they had. 

All the best. 

Sue & Gilbert xxx


----------



## bognormike

thanks again to recent posters- 
We're on P&O Aurora, we've not been on the ship before, but have done a few others, notably on Arcadia from Southampton to San Francisco nearly 2 years ago - we combined that with a drive down the Pacific Coast Highway to LA to see our son & family and flew back.

only 5 weeks from today
8)


----------



## aldra

Hi Mike and Viv,

Sure you will enjoy the cruise

We did a Caribbean cruise some years ago and it certainly is relaxing with everything done for you

Just the job for a restful, stressfree Christmas Newyear

So glad to see that Viv is feeling so much better

Aldra


----------

